

Show HN: A home environment sensor from a Raspberry Pi and an e-paper device - matevzmihalic
http://www.visionect-epaper.com/blog/raspberry-pi-e-paper/

======
baldeagle
$330 for a wifi eink display? The server seems pretty neat though. I imagine
there is a lot more complexity there than it seems at first glance.

~~~
freehunter
I hack electronics as a hobby, and I'm am constantly amazed by the incredible
prices of even the simplest screens. I can buy a Nexus 7 that includes a CPU,
RAM, video card, SSD, wifi, a battery, and a 7" touchscreen for the same price
I can buy a 5.6" non-touch screen at 720p [1]. And no, that doesn't include
the battery or any of the tablet hardware. That's just the screen.

There's literally no reason why displays need to be as expensive as they are
when a normal person wants to buy them, seeing as how Apple and Google et al
have no problem sourcing them for much, much, MUCH less.

[1]
[http://www.adafruit.com/products/1666](http://www.adafruit.com/products/1666)

~~~
dublinben
Meanwhile, you could buy that Nexus 7 display for only $50 if you could figure
out how to connect it to your project.

------
dfc
Kudos to the web folks at visionext-epaper! The site looks superb and
functions perfectly for me despite the fact that I have not enabled javascript
for the domain. I can not remember the last time I saw a site that looked and
worked so well without requiring javascript.

------
lukashed
These Cubesensors look awesome. If you're even more into the DIY approach,
check out AirPi[1].

[1] [http://airpi.es/](http://airpi.es/)

------
doosra
Does anyone know what kind of sensor can detect levels of pollen in a personal
space? Are they available for purchase at a reasonable price?

~~~
lvs
A particulate sensor can be used to cheaply monitor the appropriate size range
for pollen. Of course, it just senses light scattering, so other air polluting
particulates of a similar size will be indistinguishable. Large particulates
greater than 10 - 100 microns in diameter are likely to be pollen in an
outdoor environment, but they can also be combustion related particulates.
More information can be obtained from sensors that measure light polarization,
which may allow one to differentiate pollen from other particulates of similar
size.

